# Sony Vegas rendern



## S0nix (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem wen ich mit Sony Vegas rendern möchte. Es kommt an verschiedenen Stellen im Rendervorgang zu dem Fehler das ich nicht genung Arbeiteisspeicher hätte allerdings sind nach Task Manager noch um die 1Gb frei. Kann man dieses Problem irgendwie lösen.


----------



## darkframe (29. Januar 2011)

Hi,

welche Programm-Version verwendest Du denn?

Hier mal ein paar Ideen für Vegas Pro 10.0c:

Den Wert für die RAM-Vorschau verringern (Menü Optionen -> Präferenzen, Reiter "Video", ganz oben bei "Dynamische RAM-Vorschau"). Setze das mal testeshalber auf Null.
Verwendest Du JPG-Bilder im Projekt? Wenn ja, tausche die mal gegen PNGs aus. Mit großen JPGs zickt Vegas manchmal rum.
In welches Format willst Du rendern? Klappt's eventuell mit einem anderen Format?

Ach ja, interessant wäre auch die Angabe des Ausgangsmaterials, das Du verwendest (Dateiformat + Codec).


----------



## S0nix (30. Januar 2011)

Ich verwende Vegas Pro 9, JPG-Bilder werden nicht verwendet und ich möchte in wmv mit dem 8er codec rendern. Andere Formate gehen allerdings genauso wenig.


----------



## darkframe (1. Februar 2011)

Hi,

und was für ein Format hat Dein Ausgangsmaterial bzw. wo stammt es her? WMV8 sollte eigentlich problemlos laufen. Wenn die Ausgabe aber auch mit anderen Renderformaten nicht klappt, stimmt entweder mit dem Ausgangsmaterial etwas nicht (typische Problemfälle z.B. XVid Codec und/oder Fraps-Videos) oder in Deiner Installation steckt der Wurm. Hast Du denn auch das letzte Update installiert? Bei Vegas Pro 9 ist das Version 9.0e.


----------

